# Developing Fine Motor Skills



## VsAngela

Hello 

We recently had our daughter's first parent -teacher interview. I

She is doing well in school, but they had concerns about her fine motor skills. IMO I think its harder for her cause she is left handed 

Fun Activities games that she can practice work on these

Thanks


----------



## moominmamma

Beading, knitting, spool knitting, weaving, Lego, Playmobil, K'nex, musical instrument study (eg. recorder, piano, violin, cello), Hama beads, coloring books, rainbow loom, Scupley/Fimo, plasticine, eating with chopsticks, prepping food (peeling, slicing, assembling), origami ... so many possibilities!

Miranda


----------



## katelove

Do they have suitable equipment for her as a left hander? You don't mention her age but, in general, scissors need to be different and if they are writing in ring binders or spiral bound books with a large spine then she may need to take the paper out or use a book which can lay flat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumto1

*I was also wondering*

about the classroom. I used to buy left handed scissors for my sons classes as the teachers/school seemed to care less about these things. You'd think they could have universal ones but I think the cheapest ones available to them only cut right. It does make it harder, I think, if the parent/teacher is right handed and the child left handed as they try to copy what you are showing them and everything is opposite. Hand (and perhaps wrist) strengthening exercises are supposed to help too (physical activities). I agree, modelling clay (the nice stiff stuff), painting with a brush are two good ways to practice hand control. You can get oversized tools, like brushes, pencils, crayons etc. for those struggling with grip, and I've found learner chopsticks in various places (although my son still will not learn how to use them and we use them all the time). Even baking might be good, rolling dough balls for cookies, kneading for bread, using a cookie shooter/press, rolling out pastry etc.


----------



## VsAngela

katelove said:


> Do they have suitable equipment for her as a left hander? You don't mention her age but, in general, scissors need to be different and if they are writing in ring binders or spiral bound books with a large spine then she may need to take the paper out or use a book which can lay flat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They told us that they had left -hand scissors for her but could not provide us any to show when we were there.

She is 4 years old in (JK). I don't think they have binders, but they hand out sheets to practice letters. I know that they have a " Play & Learn " curriculum at this age, and that will be changed when they go to Grade one.

I don't have left had scissors for her at home, but a universal set that can be used either way. Maybe I will send her with specialist scissors to take to school.


----------



## VsAngela

moominmamma said:


> Beading, knitting, spool knitting, weaving, Lego, Playmobil, K'nex, musical instrument study (eg. recorder, piano, violin, cello), Hama beads, coloring books, rainbow loom, Scupley/Fimo, plasticine, eating with chopsticks, prepping food (peeling, slicing, assembling), origami ... so many possibilities!
> 
> Miranda


Chopsticks - I didn't think of that one.

Some of these things I already do with her, but she can sometimes gives up easily. She is only 4 so I don't want to push. She doesn't like drawing with crayons but likes watercolouring and sticking stickers


----------

